# Knife alternatives



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Tourist posted a thread about knives for your left pocket and in commenting, I remembered an incident at an airport not too long ago that got me thinking. 

What's a good alternative to a knife as a weapon that you'd almost without fail have on your person or in your bag? 'Cause let's face it, there just are places where you're not legally allowed to carry either. (Heck, there are whole countries where you cannot carry a blade >3".)

So-- as I am not feeling highly motivated to go mop the kitchen floor at this time, here's the incident. Flying home from Seattle. (That's key b/c there are waaaay more f'ed up people in Seattle than here in Mississippi.) Landed in whatever major hub it was and everyone proceeds to follow protocol: DH steps into the aisle, retrieves overhead, passes stuff to me, semi-removes himself from aisle so others can do the same. Then when it's our turn he takes 1/2 step back to allow me to enter aisle. Except this time some punk f'ed up scrawny (e.g., Seattle-- sorry to those who live there) kid tries to get past DH and in between us. There's a scuffle for real. I'm knocked back into the seat and the kid continues to push on.

So as the vast majority of people on the plane are normal people, just want to get the hell off the plane, and weigh the pros and cons, no one does anything like deck the kid but DH was the only one I saw not giving way easily.

That's the set up. Before baggage claim (so packed knives have not been retrieved) going down an escalator, who should I see a bit in front of us glaring back at us? Situation has changed dramatically. Situational awareness dictates that we pay attention-- possibility that the kid goes nuts is not zero. 

The only thing we could think of was getting some pens out. Like, ink pens. 

You really are a sitting duck at an airport, aren't you?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Marica*, there is an alternative to carrying a "knife-knife" on your person. All you really need is something made of metal to multiply your force. In fact, I found a page where "decorative" metal fobs are sold. See below.

https://www.discountmugs.com/catego...&i=1&msclkid=36fb3d8caed8115d88156387c8b74470


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

The Tourist said:


> *@Marica*, there is an alternative to carrying a "knife-knife" on your person. All you really need is something made of metal to multiply your force. In fact, I found a page where "decorative" metal fobs are sold. See below.
> 
> https://www.discountmugs.com/catego...&i=1&msclkid=36fb3d8caed8115d88156387c8b74470


Heh. Turns out I have most of those things right over there. Always carry a bottle opener on my key chain. Thanks!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I fly often, I always carry a set of keys, and a sturdy pen.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> a sturdy pen.


Great minds think alike! I have an all-metal pen, that is really a great writing option, as well. Now, I refuse to fly, so most of the time I always carry what is permitted under local laws. However, my wife and my SIL like to vacation in the Caribbean so I have to go into the airport to help them wrestle their luggage. It's the only time I'm "unarmed."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Belt with a BA Buckle

If you have the time, grab a pillow case and add 3 cans of coke, tie the end into a knot and whack the shat out of what ails ya.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Great minds think alike! I have an all-metal pen, that is really a great writing option, as well. Now, I refuse to fly, so most of the time I always carry what is permitted under local laws. However, my wife and my SIL like to vacation in the Caribbean so I have to go into the airport to help them wrestle their luggage. It's the only time I'm "unarmed."


A sturdy pen can be a good "Back the F**** off me" device. :tango_face_grin: Airports are difficult to maintain your space and security, all you can do is mitigate. Way to many moving parts.

Alas, a necessary evil in my work. As a kid I used to love to fly. Now, I think I would rather have the IRS give me a full Proctologist exam over my taxes then do the airport.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Belt with a BA Buckle


Well, Slip, if I pulled out my belt, well, my pistol and pants would hit the ground! LOL! However, you can buy a reasonably priced assisted opening knife from just about any supplier. It's a good choice in learning to polish, and you'll only use it once before the cops take it for evidence.

Then again, a cheap thug only deserves a cheap edge...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If no other options. A car key/house carried in hand finger along one side if dragged across the face of an attacker it may just buy you that second you need to run . Ball point pen jag may do the same for you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have often threatened to stab an annoying person in the throat with my pencil.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

How about something like these.

https://www.selfdefenseproducts.com/blade-shop/non-metallic-knives/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The only benefit I saw over plastic knives was their ability to get through some forms of security. Of course, when these knives first came out it was several years ago and I'll bet security has found a way by now to find plastic weapons.

So imagine the scene. You're arrested and tossed into jail. A few grizzled cons walk up to you and ask what you did. You respond, "_I was carrying a rubber knife..._"

My guess is that you're about to have a very bad day.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't tell them you were carrying a rubber knife, problem solved. Please post link to metal detectors that detect plastics. Hair brushes go thru carry-on checks all the time.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> Don't tell them you were carrying a rubber knife, problem solved.


Obviously I made a poor attempt at humor. And, yes, I know that you can inflict quite serious wounds with these plastic knives, I've handled them. But I do believe they're prime use is to defeat metal detectors, and that's my problem. If you're trying to defeat a security system I would more than assume you're attempting an assault--in fact, a premeditated assault.

After all, you researched the plastic knife, you bought one, and you have successfully defeated a metal detector. If I was a cop (and I've met my share out on the Interstate), we would be having a long, sincere conversation about your clandestine use of a dangerous weapon.

Why go through all this rigamarole? Buy a folder with a pocket clip and walk anywhere.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I believe the prime use of plastic knives is to defend yourself when/where you cannot legally carry metal knives. As far as research, you research and buy a Ferrari and a radar detector therefore that is proof that you intended to break the speed limit?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> I believe the prime use of plastic knives is to defend yourself when/where you cannot legally carry metal knives. As far as research, you research and buy a Ferrari and a radar detector therefore that is proof that you intended to break the speed limit?


There's a big difference between a car and a weapon. A radar detector does not alone mean you are willing and able to break laws. However, if you secrete a weapon on your body you'll have one heck of time explaining to the nice officers you're a Cub Scout Leader teaching whittling.

But here's my take on "been there done that." Wisconsin now has CCW for citizens. You do not need to hide weapons on your body. In fact, automatic knives have been legal for almost three years. A mundane holster and your CCW card are easy to obtain and perfectly legal.

Now, if a cop stops you and you have a stiletto hidden in your boot, well...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My comments were directed at the OP's question about protection on air travel. I am aware of Wi. carry laws in public.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

1skrewsloose said:


> My comments were directed at the OP's question about protection on air travel. I am aware of Wi. carry laws in public.


Much appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Learn how to fight. A pen won’t help you if you are a fat out of shape old man.

Wake up


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If somehow you are caught with one of those "plastic knife alternatives" in a sterile environment like an airport it could be bad for you.

As pointed out by Smitty and Denton, a strong jab up into the throat with a sturdy pen or a key might buy you some time.
There are Tactical Pens that are made for this. They actually write, but have metal bodies that won't snap like cheap plastic, and all have some type of knurled body for a firm grip.
There are too many to list, just go to Smoky Mountain Knife Works and type tactical pen in the search box on the upper right.
https://www.smkw.com


----------

